# Windstopper vs. Schweiß



## GoldenerGott (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
habe mich gerade vorgestern bei -1°C wieder ärgern müssen, dass ich unter der Windstopper-Jacke von Gore so viel schwitzen muss, dass meine Klamotten nach 1,5 Stunden komplett durchgeschwitzt sind und ich schleunigst nach Hause muss, um nicht auszukühlen.
Bei Temperaturen unter +8°C ziehe ich ein Skiunterhemd von Craft oder Löffler an, darüber zwei Wintertrikots von Gore, die innen angerauht sind und wenn es nicht überwiegend bergauf geht noch eine Windstopperjacke von Gore darüber. Die Jacke kommt grundsätzlich auch zum Einsatz, wenn es unter -3°C ist. Die Beine lassen wir mal außen vor. Die bereiten mir keine Kälte- oder Schweißprobleme. 

Ich überlege jetzt, was ich ändern könnte, um den Schweißtransport zu verbessern. Gerade wenn es kalt ist oder bergab geht, muss halt ein Windschutz dazu. Auf dem Rücken habe ich einen Camelback Havoc. Da bringt mit eine Belüftungsöffnung auch wenig. Die Ärmel an der Windstopperjacke kann ich zwar abzippen, aber das nervt mich, weil ich jedesmal den Rucksack ablegen und die Jacke ausziehen muss. Die 2 Trikots benötige ich wegen der Kälteisolation. Einen Fleecepulli habe ich auch schon mal probiert. Der hält aber auch nicht wärmer als ein Trikot und trägt dafür dicker auf. Ich weiß, verfroren und Vielschwitzer ist ne schlechte Kombination.


Hat Jemand Vorschläge? Bringt ein Windstopper-Unterhemd was? Welches wäre zu empfehlen. Ich habe lieber viel Atmungsaktivität und einen schwächeren Windschutz.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2010)

WIEVIEL Lagen hast du an???? 

Ich habe Gore Windstopperjacke, Windstopperhose und ein Unterhemd (ohne Arme), wenn es sein muss (ab minus 5) noch ein normales Sommertrikot drunter. 
Schwitzen tut man eh - aber je mehr man anhat desto mehr Feuchtigkeit wird gespeichert statt abgeführt. 
Zieh weniger an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2010)

Eine Softshell-Jacke bietet auch meistens genug Windschutz und ist beim Schweißtransport imho ein bisschen besser.


----------



## flyingscot (4. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Eine Softshell-Jacke bietet auch meistens genug Windschutz und ist beim Schweißtransport imho ein bisschen besser.



Da ist meine Erfahrung aber genau entgegengesetzt. Aber das mag an denm Softshell von Gore Bike Wear  hier liegen, welches ja eine Membran enthält und auch wasserdicht sein soll.


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Januar 2010)

@GoldenerGott

Du hast oben herum viel zuviel an! Ich ziehe meine Windstopper Jacke nur an wenns kälter als -5° ist. Darunter ziehe ich ein Funktionsunterhemd von Löffler an. Das wars.

Die ersten paar Meter spürt man die Kälte vielleicht etwas. Das geht aber ruckzuck weg und danach hat man quasi die optimale Betriebstemperatur - Warm aber kein übermäßiges schwitzen.

Wenn es wärmer ist -> Funkt.Unterhemd, evtl. T-Shirt, Platzangst Hardride PL Jacke. 

Ahja, vor dem Losfahren ein paar Minuten Zeit nehmen und sich warm machen hat auch noch nie geschadet. Damit kannst du dir ein gutes Stück deiner "Wärmepackung" sparen.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Da ist meine Erfahrung aber genau entgegengesetzt. Aber das mag an denm Softshell von Gore Bike Wear  hier liegen, welches ja eine Membran enthält und auch wasserdicht sein soll.



Dann meinen wir unterschiedliche Softshells 
Eine Membran haben die zwar alle, aber meine war nicht als wasserdicht deklariert. Ist sie auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht länger als eine halbe Stunde...
Die ist bei Temperaturen unter 0 eigentlich immer im Einsatz, kombiniert mit einem Unterhemd (je nach Kälte kurz oder lang) und einem normalen Billig-Langarmtrikot. Probleme mit Nässe von innen hatte ich damit nie. Allerdings muss man bei der Jacke auch weniger drunterziehen als mit einer extra dünnen Windstopper Jacke. Vielleicht liegts ja daran


----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Dann meinen wir unterschiedliche Softshells


offensichtlich. 
ist ja auch kein wunder: 
beim gore windstopper geht es um ein softshell, das von gore nicht softshell genannt wird, weil der begriff softshell anderweitig besetzt ist, aber als softshell funktionieren soll, auch wenn es wegen der membran kein softshell ist.
gore würde das zeug softshell nennen, wenn nicht schon "softshell" so hiesse, aber ein softshell ist es eigentlich nicht.
-> mit begriffen wie "softshell" und "windstopper" kann man recht wenig anfangen, wenn nicht klar ist, um welches produkt bzw. material es geht. 

mein tip @ GoldenerGott: versuch's mal mit was anderem als den beiden trikots.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2010)

jaja, softshell ist nicht windstopper oder doch oder beides oder windstopper ist eine softshell aber nicht die gleiche ...

das problem mit den gore-bezeichnungen ist altbekannt 

ich glaube, es gibt eine dünne softshell, die innen auch nicht aufgerauht ist, und als windstopper bezeichnet wird. die ist für feuchtigkeitstransport nicht so toll. 
die, die ich meine hatte glaub ich ein etikett mit "windstopper softshell" (was auch immer das jetzt heißen mag ). zumindest ist das material sehr weich und innen aufgerauht, also ein etwas dickerer stoff, und nicht gefüttert, im gegensatz zu meiner dünnen gore windstopper jacke, die innen noch ein netzfutter hat. alles klar?


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2010)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen unter +8°C ziehe ich ein Skiunterhemd von Craft oder Löffler an, darüber zwei Wintertrikots von Gore, die innen angerauht sind und wenn es nicht überwiegend bergauf geht noch eine Windstopperjacke von Gore darüber.




WAT???? 

Bei Tempertaturen über 0-8 ziehe ich max. nen ProWarm Craft, nen normales Langarm (bei um diem8 Grad nicht mal das) und ne normale Windjacke (bei 0 Grad ggf. ne Windstopper) an  Und ich bin nen Mädchen.

Was Du ändern kannst...zieh mal weniger an


----------



## apoptygma (5. Januar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Eine Softshell-Jacke bietet auch meistens genug Windschutz und ist beim Schweißtransport imho ein bisschen besser.



Dann haste aber noch keine Gonso-Softshell getragen, die ist nämlcih die Pest, was Atmungsaktivität angeht.


----------



## norman68 (5. Januar 2010)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> ...Bei Temperaturen unter +8°C ziehe ich ein Skiunterhemd von Craft oder Löffler an, darüber zwei Wintertrikots von Gore, die innen angerauht sind und wenn es nicht überwiegend bergauf geht noch eine Windstopperjacke von Gore darüber...



Würde es auch mal mit weniger Kleidung versuchen. So viel wie du da anhast hab ich nicht mal bei -10° an. So schwitz ich ja schon wenn ich auf das Bike steige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyrex (5. Januar 2010)

Zwei Wintertrikots zum drunterziehen?
Das ist echt zuviel Klamotte. Da wird keine Membran genug Feuchtigkeit abtransportieren können...

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen trage ich ein Kunstfaser Unterhemd,einen Merino Unterziehrolli und drüber eine ungefütterte wasserdichte e-Vent Jacke. Das wars. Kein Problem mit der Atmungsaktivität.

Hältst du denn Deinen Kopf auch warm genug? Da geht massig Wärme flöten, auch wenn man es nicht so direkt mitbekommt (mal von den Ohren abgesehen.
Seit ich bei Bedarf eine dünne Sturmhaube unterm Helm trage brauch ich auch bei -10° keine zusätzliche Schicht.

So long, der Hyrex


----------



## GoldenerGott (5. Januar 2010)

Erst Mal vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge. 
Ich könnte mit einem Trikot losfahren, weil ich sowieso direkt ab Haustür bergauf fahre. Wenn ich dann den ersten Berg geschafft habe ist es aber nicht mehr so steil und ich bin etwas schneller. Leider bin ich dann auch schon angeschwitzt und es wird kalt. Dann brauche ich entweder das zweite Trikot oben drüber oder die Gore Windstopper Jacke. Mit der schwitze ich aber eher zuviel. Bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt und darunter ist mir der Fahrtwind aber schon ab 15 km/h zu kalt ohne Windstopper und mit schwitze ich. Wenn ich dann durchgeschwitzt bin, hilft natürlich gar nichts mehr. Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch schon mal eine zweite alte Activent Jacke von Gore (alte Bezeichnung für Windstopper, exakt genauso schweißundurchlässig) für die letzte Abfahrt über alles andere darüber gezogen. Das bewirkt aber natürlich auch keine Wunder. Möglichkeit B wäre ein Wechselunterhemd und ein Wechseltrikot mitnehmen. Aber nassgeschwitzt bei -2°C umziehen ist auch nicht so toll. 
Deshalb frage ich mich und natürlich auch Euch, ob es von irgend einem Hersteller ein Unterhemd gibt mit Windschutz, das trotzdem fast so atmungsaktiv ist wie ein normales Unterhemd. 
Was ist Next-to-Skin oder Softshell. Gibt es das ohne und mit Windschutz? Wäre da was für dabei? Ein schwacher Windschutz genügt ja. Wenns zur Sache geht, kann ich ja immer noch die Windstopperjacke drüber ziehen.

Übrigens ist ein kurzarm Unterhemd unter einem Langarmtrikot kontraproduktiv. Das Unterhemd kann den Schweiß schneller von der Haut wegtransportieren als das Trikot. Kurzarmunterhemd gibt deshalb nasse Ärmel. Alles schon ausprobiert.
Am Kopf trage ich ne dünne Helmmütze mit Ohrschützer und ein HAD Tuch als Stirnband drüber. Am Kopf schwitze ich nämlich auch extrem 
Unten habe ich Wollsocken und normale Bikeschuhe bzw. Skaterschuhe fürs Freeride. Skaterschuhe sind natürlich besser, weil ohne Schuhplatten und somit schön warm.
Hosen habe ich ohne Windstopper von Gore und Sportful, wobei ich für beide unter +5°C noch ne lange Unterhose brauche. Die Gore hält wärmer, lässt aber auch deutlich weniger Bewegungsspielraum, was mir gefühlte 20% Leistung abzieht. Deshalb nutze ich auch keine Windstopperhosen mehr. Da braucht man zwar erst unter 0°C noch ne Unterhose drunter, aber die kosten (jedenfalls die WindTex-Hose die ich hatte) noch mehr Kraft - also noch mehr schwitzen. Wenn's matschig ist oder auf die Freeridestrecke geht, werden Shorts drüber gezogen. Dann kühlt auch der Pillermann nicht aus.


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Januar 2010)

> Leider bin ich dann auch schon angeschwitzt und es wird kalt. Dann brauche ich entweder das zweite Trikot oben drüber oder die Gore Windstopper Jacke.


Also du ziehst dann die trockene Kleidung über die verschwitzte? Das funzt nicht. Da würdest du dann selbst in einer "Mount-Everest-Daunenjacke" frieren.

Versuch mal folgendes : Funktionsunterhemd (lang oder kurz) + Windstopperjacke.

Beim Bergauffahren Reissverschluss vorne ein Stückchen aufmachen. Halstuch kannst du ja trotzdem noch verwenden. Sobald du oben bist Reissverschluss wieder zu.
Sollte die Jacke noch mehr Lüftungsöffnungen haben kannst du ja auch diese noch aufmachen beim Aufwärtsfahren.

Die meiste Körperwärme geht über den Kopf flöten. Wenn du also nasse Haare, Hals etc. hast dann würde sich vielleicht noch anbieten diese ab un zu mit einem Tuch zu trocknen.

Und wie gesagt, vorher aufwärmen. Wird immer wieder unterschätzt. Wer sich vorher gut warm gemacht hat schwitzt nachher nicht mehr so schlagartig. Außerdem kannst du es dann langsamer angehen lassen und frierst trotzdem nicht.


----------



## jan84 (5. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

probier mal das ski-unterhemd, wintertrikot und ne windweste. Je nach Bergauf/bergab Reißverschluss auf oder zu macht auch Sinn. 
Deine "Unter 8°C" Kombination wäre für mich (obwohl ich zum frieren tendiere) selbst um die -5°C noch zu warm.
Wenn die Klamotten passen (ist zumindest meine Erfahrung), friert/fröstelt man beim Losfahren ein wenig und sobald man auf Betriebstemperatur ist ist alles angenehm. Geschwitzt wird nur bei hoher Belastung, im normalen Tourentempo schwitz ich bei den kalten Temperaturen fast garnicht. 

Wenn die Klamotten am Körper durchgeschwitzt sind und Ersatzklamotten dabei sind muss das Trockene an den Körper und das Nasse nach außen oder in den Rucksack!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2010)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> .... Wenn ich dann den ersten Berg geschafft habe ist es aber nicht mehr so steil und ich bin etwas schneller. Leider bin ich dann auch schon angeschwitzt und es wird kalt. Dann brauche ich entweder das zweite Trikot oben drüber oder die Gore Windstopper Jacke. Mit der schwitze ich aber eher zuviel. ...



Nur mal um das "Windstopper" ein wenig zu definieren:
Ich habe die einfachere Version von der Gore Tool und darunter habe ich eben grad bei -11°C ein kurzarm Unterhemd, darüber (alles aber unter der Jacke natürlich) die Gore Action Hose, darüber ein langarm Unterhemd, darüber noch ein Trikot (wegen Akku und Trinkflasche in die Rückentasche) angehabt.
Ich habe geschwitzt wie blöd, aber bergab und auf Flachetappen war mir nicht kalt. Ausser im Gesicht ein wenig. 

Irgendwas machst du falsch. Zumindest hast du zuviel an.


----------



## upndown (5. Januar 2010)

Also will mal in die andere Richtung argumentieren. Goldener Gott wird wohl sowieso dazu neigen, viel zu schwitzen, so wie es mir geht. Das bedeutet dann, dass immer die Hose nass ist, das unterhemd sowieso und das Trikot auch. Im Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter. Und in diesem Fall muss man viel anziehen, dass auch die nasse Funktionswäsche nicht durchfriert. 

Für mich heißt es: Nach 2h bei -5°C durchgeschwitzt aber trotzdem überwiegend warm wieder zu Hause ankommen, sofort alles ausziehen und ab unter die Dusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (5. Januar 2010)

Als erstes entsorg den Windstopper. Der sorgt nur dafür, dass der Schweiß innen an der Membran kondensiert, abkühlt und dann in den isolierenden Kleidungsschichten hängen bleibt. Je stärker man schwitzt umso mehr Feuchtigkeit staut sich in der Isolation und umso mehr wärme wird abgeführt - man friert immer stärker.

Ich würd an deiner Stelle folgendes probieren:

1 Schicht:
Merinowäsche Langarmshirt- das hält auch nass besser warm als Kunstfaser.
Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen Materialstärken.

2 Schicht:
Pulswärmer- ca. 20 cm lange Armstulpen.

Nierengurt- nimm was schön weiches, damit die Atmung nicht eingeschränkt wird, gerne auch Wolle.

Bei Bedarf ein Coolmax kurzarmshirt, oder eine dünne Fleeceweste als Isolator oben drüber.

3 Schicht:

Ein Windbreaker ohne Membran (z.b von Montane) - der soll nicht 100% winddicht sein um möglichst große Atmungsaktivität zu bieten.

Das Prinzip hinter dem Konzept ist die Körperpartien mit wenig Schweißproduktion und hohem Wärmebdarf (puls, Nieren, Bauch, Schultern) zu isolieren und an den Regionen mit wenig Wärmebarf und großer Schweißproduktion ( Brust, Rücken, Unterarm, Oberarm) möglichst wenig Stoff zur Schweißspeicherung zu platzieren.

Der Windbreaker sorgt nur dafür, dass das isolierende Luftpolster nicht davongeweht wird.


Wenn das nicht funktioniert kannst Du es wie auf ner Polarexpedition machen. Die nutzen ne VBL (Vapor Barrier Line). Das Funktionsprinzip dahinter ist die Körperfeuchtigkeit direkt am Körper zu isolieren, damit die Isolationsschichten nicht durchfeuchtet werden. Macht man aber eigentlich nur beim Schlafsack und in den Schuhen, da die im Zelt sonst nie wieder trocken werden. Am Körper eigentlich nicht. Verwenden könntest Du das hier:

ein wasserdichtes shirt als zweite Schicht über ner hauchdünnen Funktionsunterwäsche, darüber die entsprechenden Isolationsschichten.



​ 

Am effektivsten ist nach wie vor ein Wechselshirt. Umziehen bei -2 grad ist auch nicht gerade dramatisch. Das geht sogar noch bei -20° ohne folgen für die Gesundheit.​ 

P.S. Next to Skin gibt es leider nicht mehr- das war kein schlechtes Prinzip.​ 
Softshell ist der Versuch nen Windbreaker mit ner Isolationsschicht zu kombinieren, mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Kunde viel Geld für ein Produkt ausgibt, dass einen kleineren Einsatzbereich hat als zwei getrennte Kleidungsstücke, dabei ein größeres Packmaß und längere Trocknungszeiten hat.​


----------



## sigggi (5. Januar 2010)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Erst Mal vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge.
> Ich könnte mit einem Trikot losfahren, weil ich sowieso direkt ab Haustür bergauf fahre. Wenn ich dann den ersten Berg geschafft habe ist es aber nicht mehr so steil und ich bin etwas schneller. Leider bin ich dann auch schon angeschwitzt und es wird kalt.



Eventuell passt deine Fahrweise nicht zu dieser Jahreszeit. 
Ich mache im Winter Grundlagentraining und fahre die Anstiege nicht mit so einer Intensität hoch, dass ich oben völlig nassgeschwitzt bin. 
Ich fahre schon seit Jahren Gore Windstopper. Bei Minusgraden ziehe ich ein kurzes Unterhemd und einen dünnen Fleecepulli oder ein langes Trikot drunter den Rest regelt der Reissverschluss.
Die Touren sollte man im Winter auch so wählen, dass man ohne Pausen wieder zu Hause ankommt.


----------



## sigggi (5. Januar 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Als erstes entsorg den Windstopper. Der sorgt nur dafür, dass der Schweiß innen an der Membran kondensiert, abkühlt und dann in den isolierenden Kleidungsschichten hängen bleibt.



Wenn ich richtig aufgeheizt bin kann ich sehen wie bei meiner Gore Windstopper der Dampf oben aus den Schultern steigt. Mein Gore Windstopper Jacke ist jedenfalls sehr atmungsaktiv.
Ich denke Du verwechselst da etwas mit den Gore Regenjacken.


----------



## Jocki (5. Januar 2010)

Nene, ich verwechsel da nix. Windstopper ist schon "dampfdurchlässig" aber im Vergleich zu nem Windbreaker, also ein dichtgewebter Funktionsstoff, ist das ne Plastiktüte (Die Membran ist nix anderes wie ne Plastikfolie mit kleinen Löchern drin. Bei Gore Tex sind die Löcher noch kleiner wie bei Windstopper und die Nähte sind abgetaped). 
Windstopper ist ne nette Geschichte fürs Skifahren, Stadtbummel, entspanntes Wandern und ähnliches wo man nicht ins Schwitzen kommt. 

Windstopper hat den einzigsten Vorteil, dass es bei Regen nicht so schnell durchnäßt wie ein Windbreaker. Bei trockenen Bedingungen hat das Zeug aber nur nachteile.


----------



## sigggi (5. Januar 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Nene, ich verwechsel da nix. Windstopper ist schon "dampfdurchlässig" aber im Vergleich zu nem Windbreaker, also ein dichtgewebter Funktionsstoff, ist das ne Plastiktüte (Die Membran ist nix anderes wie ne Plastikfolie mit kleinen Löchern drin. Bei Gore Tex sind die Löcher noch kleiner wie bei Windstopper und die Nähte sind abgetaped).
> Windstopper ist ne nette Geschichte fürs Skifahren, Stadtbummel, entspanntes Wandern und ähnliches wo man nicht ins Schwitzen kommt.
> 
> Windstopper hat den einzigsten Vorteil, dass es bei Regen nicht so schnell durchnäßt wie ein Windbreaker. Bei trockenen Bedingungen hat das Zeug aber nur nachteile.



Kann ich von meiner Gore Windstopper aber nicht behaupten. Ist allerdings ein älteres Modell (1999 gekauft). Nannte sich damals Gore Windstopper Trikot Mistral, ist aber eine Jacke. 
Die Jacke fahre ich schon seit Jahren im Training wie im Rennen. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Jacke ist, dass sie relativ steif ist und dadurch nicht flattert, auch nicht an den Ärmeln. Dadurch wird nicht ständig kalte Luft unter die Jacke gepumt.


----------



## scylla (5. Januar 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dann haste aber noch keine Gonso-Softshell getragen, die ist nämlcih die Pest, was Atmungsaktivität angeht.



Gonso kommt mir eh nicht mehr ins Haus... äh... den Schrank 

Zur Diskussion über Windbreaker / Windstopper:
Das Windbreaker Zeug ist ja nett, aber nur für gemäßigte Touren oder Temperaturen einzusetzen. Wenn es auf eine schnelle lange Abfahrt bei unter 0 Grad geht, wäre mir nur ein etwas dichteres Gewebe echt zu kalt. Da muss es dann schon eine Membran sein.
Ich würde eher probieren, beim Bergauffahren die Jacke wegzulassen und nur mit Langarmunterhemd + Wintertrikot (evtl.mit Windstopperfront) zu fahren und erst oben die Jacke noch draufzupacken.  
Unterhemd mit Windstopper halte ich aber für Unfug. Das gibts zwar z.B. von Craft, aber wozu Windstopper bei der körpernächsten Lage? Wenn der Wind dahin durchkommt, ist es eh zu spät, dann bist du sowieso ausgekühlt. Ansonsten wird einfach die Atmungsaktivität schlechter. Also ziemlich kontraproduktiv 
Bei der Unterwäsche kann man auch noch ein bisschen mit dem Material spielen. Sachen aus Polypropylen sind glaub ich am besten für den Feuchtigkeitstransport und trocknen auch am schnellsten.


----------



## Jocki (5. Januar 2010)

@sigggi:
Die Windstopper Trikots von Gore waren damals (glaube ich) nur an der Front mit Windstopper ausgestattet, dadurch hat man ne wesentlich besseren Dampfdurchgang. 
Probier mal bei gelegenheit nen schlichten, hauchdünnen Windbreaker (Montane, Skinfit, Montura). Der Unterschied ist echt enorm.

@scylla: Auf längeren Touren hat man ja eigentlich dann eh was wasserdichtes als Backup im Rucksack zum drüberziehen bzw. zieht sich vor ner längeren Abfahrt eh komplett um, wobei ich da meist auch nur den Windbreaker mit ner zusätzlichen Isolationsschicht darunter nutz. Wenn es richtig kalt wird kommt ne Primaloftjacke als äußerste  Schicht drüber. 

Ich bin aber auch bei den Erklärungen des Threaderstellers und meines Lösungsansatzes von vielen kurzen Anstiegen und Abfahrten ausgegangen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Januar 2010)

Und nochmal danke für die interessanten Anregungen.
Ich fahre ja nicht erst seit nem halben Jahr. Habe also schon verschiedenes ausprobiert und kann auch im Vergleich zu meinen Kumpels von mir behaupten, dass ich beim Sport wirklich alles toppe, was schwitzen angeht. 
Ich wohne im Odenwald und fahre in letzter Zeit selten mal ne Tour von 25 bis 45 km. Im Odenwald oder auch sonst beim Freeride geht's halt ständig rauf und runter. Wenn man da laufend die Jacke ausziehen wollte, käme man nicht vorwärts. Hauptsächlich fahre ich meiner spärlichen Freizeit mit dem Freerider auf ne Freeridestrecke und vergnüge mich dort bis 3 Stunden. Jetzt im Winter fahre ich dort mit dem Auto hin (mea culpa) und fahre dort das erste Stücke auf den Berg mit dem 19kg- FR-Bock, schiebe das letzte Stück und fahre dann ungefähr 5 mal hintereinander 800 m bergab (wen's interessiert:http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3129) Wenn ich da viermal runter fahre und wieder hochschiebe, bin ich komplett nass, auch ohne Windstopper. Ich hatte in letzter Zeit immer die Pressure Suite dabei und statt der Windjacke an. Den Fullface zieh ich natürlich beim Hochlaufen ab. Lange Unterhosen brauche ich dazu auch nicht, weil ich dann Schienbeinschützer an habe. Wenn es ganz kalt ist ziehe ich zur kurzen Hose noch Beinlinge drüber, dass die Waden nicht frieren.

Bis runter zu +15°C fahre ich kurze Hosen, unter +18°C brauche ich leider ein Langarmtrikot, wobei ich auch da schon ein langes Skiunterhemd drunterziehe, weil dann die Arme trocken bleiben. In dem Temperaturbereich habe ich zwar die Jacke dabei, ziehe sie aber erst an, wenn es wirklich schneller wird oder lange bergab geht.
Kurze Sportunterhemden kann ich von Aldi empfehlen. Die sind aus Polyamid und halten bei allen Temperaturen über 18°C schön trocken, selbst mich. Die habe ich leider noch nicht in Langarmversion gesehen, sonst kaufe ich sie sofort. Da ich ja eigentlich selbst schon verstanden habe, dass eine Plastikfolie mit kleinen Löchern drin (Windstopper) nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein kann, gefällt mir der Vorschlag mit dem Windbreaker. Dann spare ich mir das zweite Trikot.
Wäre die Montane Vapour die richtige? Sowas würde ich dann mal ausprobieren.
Alternativ vielleicht die Skinfit Vento Weste? Wäre praktisch, weil der nächste Laden nicht weit weg ist.


----------



## Bettina (7. Januar 2010)

@Jocki: super Ausführung!

@G..G: diese Gore Windstopperjacke habe ich auch. liegt als Notfalljacke im Auto. Für mich untragbar, weil ich auch viel schwitze.

Um das an und ausziehen wirst du bei deiner Fahrweise aber nicht drum rumkommen: Ich fahre langsamer runter um mir das zu ersparen. 

Auf jeden Fall ist weniger mehr und als Unterhemden kann ich dir Craft oder Merino von Icebreaker empfehlen. Die halten warm auch, wenn sie nass sind, bzw. geben die Näße super schnell weiter.
Drüber kommt bei -5 bis +2 eine erprobte, uralte, dünne Softshell von Mammut, die Unterarmreisverschlüsse hat. Dieselben werden dann zum Abwärtsfahren zugezogen. 

Und das wichtigste ist die Assos-Robocap unterm Helm.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Pap (7. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre im Winter mit:
Unterhemd Langarm Skinfit Klima, darüber ein Langarmtrikot und zum Schluss die Gore Funktion II Jacke.
Die Kombi geht locker bis -10°. 
Schweiß wird optimal abtransportiert und keine Probleme mit Kälte.
Gruß Pap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (7. Januar 2010)

Skinfit Vento funktioniert super. Damit machst Du nix falsch. Schau Dir mal die Unterwäscheserie von Skinfit an. 

Ich hab ein Klima.soft shirt mit kurzen Ärmeln. Das find ich sehr angenehm. Gibt es auch mit Langarm.

Ansonsten probier doch bitte mal ein Shirt aus der Klima Serie. Mich würd mal interesieren wie das klappt. Die grobe Stoffstruktur sieht für starkschwitzer vielversprechend aus.

Hab mir grad mal das Video angesehen -respekt!

Aber ich glaub, da kommst Du um klamottenwechsel nicht drum rum. Dazu sind die Phasen mit hohem Schweißaufkommen, bzw. die Abfahrten auf denen Du auskühlst jeweils zu lang. Außerdem sind die Protektoren auch fiese Schweißspeicher, die dann wieder kühlend wirken. Das schafft kein Stoff. 
Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle vor jeder Abfahrt ein trockenes Shirt und Mütze anziehen,  und für die Auffahrten Protektoren und überflüssige Kleidung im Rucksack transportieren. Anders wirst Du das kaum in Griff kriegen.


----------



## Schelliii (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich hier als Neuling auch mal was sagen darf :
Ich fahre im Winter mit nem Odlo Kurzarm Shirt, darüber ein Baselayer (Mammut kula Zipp), darüber ne Löffler San Remo Windstopper Jacke, und darüber ein dünnes Langarmtrikot von meinem Verein, ohne Funktion, soll nur gut aussehen. 
Damit habe ich weder Probleme mit Schweiß, noch mit Kälte.
Der einizge Punkt sind die Ohren, bzw die Gehörgänge. Da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.

LG Schelliii


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2010)

Schelliii schrieb:


> Der einizge Punkt sind die Ohren, bzw die Gehörgänge. Da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.



Helmmütze? 
(oder iPod Ohrstöpsel für die Gehörgänge )


----------



## apoptygma (7. Januar 2010)

Schelliii schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier als Neuling auch mal was sagen darf :
> Ich fahre im Winter mit nem Odlo Kurzarm Shirt, darüber ein Baselayer (Mammut kula Zipp), darüber ne Löffler San Remo Windstopper Jacke, und darüber ein dünnes Langarmtrikot von meinem Verein, ohne Funktion, soll nur gut aussehen.
> Damit habe ich weder Probleme mit Schweiß, noch mit Kälte.
> Der einizge Punkt sind die Ohren, bzw die Gehörgänge. Da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.
> ...




Sony In-Ear Stöpsel ;-)


----------



## Schelliii (7. Januar 2010)

in meine ohren kommen nur ultimate ears, allerdings durch eine momentane verschlimmerung meines tinitus, will ich das nicht überstrapatieren.

LG


----------



## Pap (8. Januar 2010)

Hab mal eine generelle Grundsatzfrage.
Ist es eigentlich besser, wenn die Funktionsschichten eng aufeinander anliegen, oder besser wenn alles ein bischen weiter ist? 
Schweißabtransport, bzw. Luftpolster.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2010)

je weiter weg von der haut, desto mehr luft.


----------



## sigggi (8. Januar 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Hab mal eine generelle Grundsatzfrage.
> Ist es eigentlich besser, wenn die Funktionsschichten eng aufeinander anliegen, oder besser wenn alles ein bischen weiter ist?
> Schweißabtransport, bzw. Luftpolster.



Vor allem das Unterhemd sollten schon anliegen ansonsten läuft der Schweiss am Körper runter und sammelt sich punktuell an irgendwelchen Stellen. Er soll ja direkt, dort wo er entsteht, aufgenommen werden. 
Die anderen Sachen sollten auch nicht zu locker sitzen, alles was flattert pumpt dir die Kälte unter die Klamotten.


----------



## polo (8. Januar 2010)

Pap schrieb:


> Hab mal eine generelle Grundsatzfrage.
> Ist es eigentlich besser, wenn die Funktionsschichten eng aufeinander anliegen, oder besser wenn alles ein bischen weiter ist?
> Schweißabtransport, bzw. Luftpolster.



kommt drauf an, was das ziel ist.
dampf weg => enger
wärme => weiter (natürlich an den öffnungen gut abgeschlossen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (8. Januar 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Skinfit Vento funktioniert super. Damit machst Du nix falsch. Schau Dir mal die Unterwäscheserie von Skinfit an.
> 
> Ich hab ein Klima.soft shirt mit kurzen Ärmeln. Das find ich sehr angenehm. Gibt es auch mit Langarm.
> 
> ...



@Jocki: Der Klamottenwechsel wäre allerdings nicht praxistauglich. Da würde das Umziehen länger dauern, als das hochlaufen, zumal wir meistens erst nach dem Baumstammdrop starten, um uns das Steilstück zu sparen. Ich bin allerdings nicht im Film. Das ist ein Freund von mir. Ich bin nicht so stylisch und mein Bike ist auch nicht so fotogen. Das Frierproblem ist allerdings auch bei normalen Touren dringlicher. Ich werde mal die Skinfit Vento kaufen, wenn ich wieder flüssig bin.

Danke für die Ratschläge


----------



## sakura (9. Januar 2010)

hi *GoldenerGott*,
hi zusammen,

mir fällt da ganz sponat erstmal was ganz anderes ein. hast du deine windstopper schon mal gewaschen ?
wenn ja mit dem richtigen waschmittel und eventuel noch mal ne´ imprägnierung hinterhergeschoben ?
meine holde wollt eauch mal vor jahren GOREklamotten von mir ganz normal waschen...



hyrex schrieb:


> Zwei Wintertrikots zum drunterziehen?
> Das ist echt zuviel Klamotte. Da wird keine Membran genug Feuchtigkeit abtransportieren können...
> 
> Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen trage ich ein Kunstfaser Unterhemd,einen Merino Unterziehrolli und drüber eine ungefütterte wasserdichte e-Vent Jacke. Das wars. Kein Problem mit der Atmungsaktivität.
> ...



das mit dem zuviel tragen würd ich mir auch mal überlegen. 
jeder schwitzt anders bzw. mehr der weniger. das ist nicht nur bei frauen & männern so sondern auch unter männern ganz unterschiedlich. 

natürlich ist dan auch das kälteempfindne bei jedem anders. leute die eher hager sind frieren leichter, als welch die auf ihre figur "sehr achten" müssen.
ich hab´s auch lieber etwas wärmer. dafür mach ich dann aber auch schon mal langsamer, sollte es kälter sein und ich ich dicker eingepackt. 
außerdem ist kält enicht gleich kälte. wenn es zb. -5c° sind spielt die luftfeuchtigkeit auch eine entscheidenen rolle. ist es feucht, wird es dir deutlich kälter vorkomen, als wenn es eien trockene kälte ist. 

was noch ? ach ja natürlich sind die unterschieöichen funktionsstoffe auch von unterschiedlicher qualität in sachen funktion.
*
eVent* bringt sehr viel im feuchtigkeitsabtransport und regenschutz.

*GORE* hält dicht, dafür geht aber auch nicht soviel raus = es ist gleich wärmer.
*GORE windstopper* sollte nur winddicht sein = mehr feuchtigkeit raus, dafür aber auch mehr kälte ! nicht kalte luft rein.

wobei bei allen dreien ein direktes aufliegen auf der letzte schicht/ haut das empfinden nochmal beeinflusst wird.


----------



## polo (9. Januar 2010)

wieso bringst du jetzt noch regenklamotten ins spiel, wenn windstopper schon zu wenig dampfdurchlässig ist (und zu recht von jocki auf s. 1 schon verworfen wurde)?


----------



## harke (9. Januar 2010)

weil gore dichthält????????
so ein schwachsinn hier


----------



## sigggi (9. Januar 2010)

harke schrieb:


> weil gore dichthält????????
> so ein schwachsinn hier



Sehe ich auch so. Besonders Gore Windstopper ist sehr atmungsaktiv.


----------



## sakura (9. Januar 2010)

hi Schelliii,



Schelliii schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier als Neuling auch mal was sagen darf :...



klar doch



Schelliii schrieb:


> ...
> Der einizge Punkt sind die Ohren, bzw die Gehörgänge. Da muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen.
> 
> LG Schelliii



ODLO strumhaube ? ich habe mir einen geholt und nun frage ich mich wie ich das die jahre davor gemacht habe. absolut TOP !




...nur denk dran, abnehmen bevor du in die bank gehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (10. Januar 2010)

Wer beim Biken nicht schwitzt, sollte es ganz sein lassen. Ich mag es, wenn mein seit 3 Tagen unter dem Windstopper getragenes Trikot einen angenehmen Duft durch unser Büro verströmt. Ist echt so. Dann weiß ich aber auch, dass ich fleißig trainiert habe.


----------



## thefaked (10. Januar 2010)

sigggi schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Besonders Gore Windstopper ist sehr atmungsaktiv.



Eher nicht so. Auch bei Temperaturen um 5° sammelt sich verdammt viel Feuchtigkeit auf der Innenseite an. Bei tieferen Temperaturen sieht es allerdings etwas besser aus.


----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wer beim Biken nicht schwitzt, sollte es ganz sein lassen. Ich mag es, wenn mein seit 3 Tagen unter dem Windstopper getragenes Trikot einen angenehmen Duft durch unser Büro verströmt. Ist echt so. Dann weiß ich aber auch, dass ich fleißig trainiert habe.



 Mögen das die Kollegen auch so gerne wie du? 




thefaked schrieb:


> Eher nicht so. Auch bei Temperaturen um 5° sammelt sich verdammt viel Feuchtigkeit auf der Innenseite an. Bei tieferen Temperaturen sieht es allerdings etwas besser aus.



 Warum bei tiefen Temp besser? Eigentlich eher umgekehrt... 
Wenn es sehr kalt ist, kann die Feuchtigkeit außen doch nicht mehr so gut abdampfen, und damit sollte der Feuchtigkeitsstau innen schlimmer werden. Außer, deine Körperwärme heizt die äußere Kleidungsschicht sehr auf, und dann hast du dafür zu hohen Wärmeverlust, sprich, du frierst


----------



## Jocki (10. Januar 2010)

Membranen funktionieren umso besser je größer der Temperaturunterschied bzw. der Luftfeuchtigkeitsunterschied zwischen innen und außen ist.

Also in den Tropen klappts gar nicht.
In der Arktis theoretisch am besten.


----------



## sigggi (10. Januar 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> Eher nicht so. Auch bei Temperaturen um 5° sammelt sich verdammt viel Feuchtigkeit auf der Innenseite an. Bei tieferen Temperaturen sieht es allerdings etwas besser aus.



...und genau dort bietet Windstopper , meiner Meinung nach, den besten Kompromiss. Entweder man macht die Sache winddurchlässig, möchte ich aber bei diesen Temperaturen nicht haben, oder man macht die Sache winddicht und bietet eine entsprechende Atmungsaktivität. 
Wer ein Gewebe möchte welches die Schweissproduktion einer Trainingfahrt vollständig nach aussen verdunstet der sollte bedenken, dass diese Verdunstung einen starken Kühleffekt unter der Kleidung hätte.  Ich möchte so etwas nicht tragen.
Windstopper hält da zwischen zu starker Verdunstung und Restfeuchte immer eine erträgliche Balance. Auch hat es den Vorteil, dass es sich, im Gegensatz zu Windbrackerjacken, bei höhren Temperaturen angenehm direkt auf der Haut tragen lässt.

Bin heute wieder 4,5 Stunden im Bergischen gefahren und bin unter meiner Windstopperjacke nicht ertrunken.


----------



## sakura (10. Januar 2010)

hi zusammen,



polo schrieb:


> wieso bringst du jetzt noch regenklamotten ins spiel, wenn windstopper schon zu wenig dampfdurchlässig ist (und zu recht von jocki auf s. 1 schon verworfen wurde)?





harke schrieb:


> weil gore dichthält????????
> so ein schwachsinn hier



ja sorry ich hatte eure fragen/ bemerkungen überlesen.

also: ich habe einfach mal meine erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen materialien aufgelistet um unterschiede aufzuzeigen. diese unterschiede können dann bei der zweckgebunden kaufwahl eventuell helfen. mehr nicht.

die funktionen in dampfdurchlässigkeit und wassersäule liegen mir aktuell nicht vor, zumal ja nicht jeder hersteller präzise angaben macht.
also natürlich hält GORE nicht zu 100% dicht.


----------

